# My Dutch Girlfriend



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

When I was in the RAF, I met this fantastic girl in Arnham, she wore the sexiest inflatable shoes you've ever seen!
I really fancied looking her up again.
Unfortunately, she'd popped her clogs!


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Haha, very good!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Was that the one wearing an inflatable Dutch Cap :?:


----------

